# Catfish baskets



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

I've got some homemade fish baskets that I've had moderate success with, but the only bait I've tried has been chicken liver. Is there anyone else familiar with baskets/traps that has a killer bait to bring them in? I caught a couple large shad the other day and I may throw some of them in there the next time I take one out.


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Commercial trappers use stinky cheese they make up,


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Use commercial grade cheese, my granfather commercial fished the Alabama river for 30 years and that's all he used.

Commercial Cheese


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

Yea that's what a few people have told me. I have a couple recipes I've had for some time but have never tried. I may mix up a batch and experiment


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

cottonseed meal in the cake form


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

We use to use cottonseed meal cake when I was a kid. My grandaddy used it to catch suckers. Havn't seen any in years. You can get all the cheese ou want from Mr Buzbee at His fish camp in Spanish Fort Al.


----------



## Slip Knot (Apr 24, 2009)

Just don't take your wife or girlfriend boat riding after checking your baskets that have been full of cheese...That stuff is ripe!


----------

